# Salesman on Duty



## Dogsmart (Feb 24, 2018)

Diego waiting to greet our shop customers.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Really cute.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So cute, Diego you could get me to buy anything you handsome boy.


----------



## LailaMom18 (Feb 8, 2018)

How cute!! Wish we had that furry salesman at our store too


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That must be doggy heaven to Diego! Look at all those toys to play with!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I would go into that shop in a split second.


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

cutest little door greeter for sure. But is he sleeping on the job? I don't see open eyes.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Very cute!


----------

